# Payson--20 weeks of Chemotherapy Protocol and still in remission!



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

This is how Payson looked at FIVE years old just before being diagnosed with terminal Stage 5 t-cell lymphoma. He was so sick with choking and gagging, trouble breathing, throwing up, not eating, and drinking and urinating excessively. For a month we had him treated at a clinic near our winter home in Fort Myers, FL, and they totally misdiagnosed him and kept giving him different antibiotics for what they thought was re-occurrence of past Lyme infections or leptosporosis. As a last resort before putting him down, we took him to Specialized Veterinary Services and their oncologist immediately diagnosed lymphoma. So many told us to not put Payson through chemotherapy, that he would be sick day and night, and that he would not respond. He just completed his twenty-week chemo Protocol and has been in remission since week three and he has had virtually no ill effects whatsoever, and is 99.9% himself, although he has lost 60-70% of his drop-dead gorgeous mane. We do not know how much longer we will have him--the prognosis is seven months give or take--but we will love him the same each day until we have to let him go--at way, way too young an age.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Payson is beautiful!  When Haylie went through chemo and had shaved legs, I told people she was so chic with her bracelets. Prayers. Agnes


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You go, Payson! You are a beautiful boy inside and out, and are so very loved ❤I am so glad that Payson is doing so well


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Payson is beautiful! I'm sorry for the diagnosis but glad you are getting more time with him!


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Every day with him is a gift. Never assume there'll be another. I hope there are MANY more days ahead! He looks to be a real sweetheart.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

rabidyankee said:


> ...So many told us to not put Payson through chemotherapy, that he would be sick day and night, and that he would not respond. He just completed his twenty-week chemo Protocol and has been in remission since week three and he has had virtually no ill effects whatsoever, and is 99.9% himself....


This. The key here is that folks may have seen chemo drugs and how they debilitate IN THE PAST. Cancer is one of the most intensely studied diseases on the planet and new therapies are coming out almost daily. Yeah, you *might* have a bad reaction. Yeah, you *might* lower the quality of life for a while. But isn't it worth the risk to potentially save a great friend? I don't know what killed my Fenris last year, thought he did have a cancerous mouth growth removed about 8 months before. I chose no chemo, and hoped for the best, for the same reason - I thought he'd suffer with no real gain. Was I wrong? I'll never know, but stories like yours fill me with hope that some day, cancer won't be a death sentence.


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

I appreciate your thoughts and words!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Payson*

Your Payson is just beautiful! Looks like an angel. I am praying for him and you!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Wishing you many, many more months of fun and adventure with Payson!


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks, Karen! Have had three Goldens and they all have been special, but Payson is and has been the best of the best! He is so sweet, loving, affectionate, obedient to a fault, drop-dead gorgeous and is a Chick Magnet for all ages. One guy driving around our development in Fort Myers, FL, slammed on his brakes, backed up and said, "That is the most beautiful dog I have ever seen!" He will not leave my side for any reason and that is going to be the really difficult thing for me. I will enjoy every last second I have him.


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks! I am hoping for all that and more!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Payson is beautiful, great to hear he's doing so well. 

Wishing you many more days together to come.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Our motto was "Carpe Diem" (Seize The Day)  

Dogs live in 'the now' and don't give a thought to yesterday or tomorrow. I learned a lot about living in the moment from Andy, who had T-Cell (diagnosed T a year on) and lived a year and a half. He was in remission when he passed away at a ripe old age. GRFs "Meggie" lived for years with T-Cell. You just never know. Best advice I got and the best advice I can give you is never project. Enjoy the moment.

Here's Meggie's thread. The girl who lived years with T-Cell lymphoma. It was such an inspiration to us when Andy was diagnosed:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html

Wishing you both LOADS of fun! BTW, frozen yogurt was and is a common treat for our fur kids in the summer months. Gets tails wagging big time!


----------

